# Puppy food to gain weight?



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

My spoo pup, who comes home in 5 days(!!!) is a bit on the thin side, to me anyway, and I want to put him on something to help him grow, put on weight and be healthy without making him put on weight too quickly. My current dogs are on Taste Of The Wild Prairie. I'd like to stick to grain free because Vernon is allergic to corn. I also don't want to go completely broke, lol. Any suggestions? Should I just stick to TOTW but the puppy variety? I don't want to possibly give him too much protein and cause problems growth wise down the line.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Vixen said:


> My spoo pup, who comes home in 5 days(!!!) is a bit on the thin side, to me anyway, and I want to put him on something to help him grow, put on weight and be healthy without making him put on weight too quickly. My current dogs are on Taste Of The Wild Prairie. I'd like to stick to grain free because Vernon is allergic to corn. I also don't want to go completely broke, lol. Any suggestions? Should I just stick to TOTW but the puppy variety? I don't want to possibly give him too much protein and cause problems growth wise down the line.


I has Harry on TOTW puppy as that what he was on when he came home. He got a bit fussy and it was hard to buy so changed to canine caviar puppy. The initial months he was on the thin side but I read that poodles tend to be on the thin side as pups. As he grew he got taller but only around month 5-6 did he get fatter. Not 100% sure if due to extra treats and/or general growth. 

On the plus side on the slightly thin side is that as part of training all the extra treats means no need to worry about over feeding and a porky pooch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

FIVE DAYS?!?!?! *Clapping hands wildly* I'm soooooooo excited for you and the family!!!!! So much to do to get ready now... batteries for the camera are the MOST important thing, you know - why the heck are you worrying about food? LOL K-I-D-D-I-N-G!!!!!!!!

My breeder had advised to stay away from "puppy" food and to keep Portia on an adult brand of food, I'm not sure why but that's what I did (and it really saved me a lot of headaches as all my dogs could go on the same food and I didn't have to separate them at feeding times...) Having said that, she was older and heavier than your little guy is... Ooh I can't wait to hear all about him and see pics (and know what to call him haha!!!) Good Luck with the food issue! <3


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My holistic vet and some breeder friends told me to add cottage cheese to Nickel's regular food when he needed to gain some weight. You can also add an egg or two every week - raw or cooked.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You'll have to put some warm water in your puppies food and let it sit a few minutes as he will be such a baby puppy when he comes home. Feed him three times a day until he is about 3-4 months old and feed him until he leaves a little, then back off a tad so you aren't wasting food. If you already use a high quality food I don't see why you can't give him that, but feed him separately from the pack or they will scarf up his food before he gets a chance to eat it. I think the place he is at is not feeding him properly and I am glad he is coming home soon! Let him eat as much as he wants and you'kk have a fat puppy before you know it. 

I am so excited to see pictures and watch you fatten him up! 

Name?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Poodle puppies are on the thin side...mine didn't start really filling out until about 10-12 mo. They were pretty bony before that. I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as he eats well. Ask a vet about it if you are really worried.


----------

